# Value of Kenpo Knives( Kenpo 1 and Kenpo 2)



## fuhok (Jan 19, 2007)

My friends. 

  I know someone who is looking to sell two Gil Hibben Kenpo knives.  They are the Kenpo 1 and the Kenpo 2.  He asked me to make an offer but i do not know what they are worth (Retail).  I cant seem to find them for sale on Ebay or on anyweb site.  If some one could provide me some guidance I would appreciate it.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 23, 2007)

I bought a Kenpo 1 off eBay a couple of years back for $35. It is a United Cutlery production model, not a Gil Hibben original.


----------



## Kenpo 2006 (Apr 6, 2007)

If they are hand crafted originals they will be worth quite a bit. I have seen people asking 500 plus for them. I also have one of the production knives I paid 50 bucks for it a few month ago. I also Bought one for a friend, witht he kenpo patch design in the handle it was 95 or something


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 6, 2007)

I've recently seen the Kenpo 1 knife go for around $130 on eBay.  I haven't seen anyone auction off the Kenpo 2 in a long time.  United Cutlery still offers the same design but they call it the Alaskan Survival Knife now.  It's the same blade, it just doesn't have the Parker logo in the handle anymore.


----------

